# Help! Identifying 1880's camera from photos...



## Not_an_expert (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello All! 
I am not a photographer or collecter, but I am a researcher! I am currently completing a project to be presented in Washinton D.C later this summer, and I would love to identify and showcase a camera essential to my historical topic. As I am no expert, I thought I'd reach out to a community of devoted photographers!
Her name is Emma Jane Gay, and she photographed the Nez Perce tribe in Idaho. Her story is unique and unrecognized, I'll post some links at the bottom for those of you who are interested!










Here are the two clearest photos I have of her with the camera she used, the closest guess I have is that it is Walker American Challenge dry plate camera, consistent with the time period and shape. But I'd love another (educated) opinion! 






Here are some links to her story:
1.) A paper analyzing her works and contributions 
Migratory Subjectivity in E. Jane Gay’s Choup-nit-ki, With the Nez ...
2.) This is her published work, comprised of letters and photographs
With the Nez Perces
3.) A Wikipedia article for anyone who needs a brief summary
Emma Jane Gay - Wikipedia

Thank you to all who give some of their time to help, it is truly appreciated. Let me know if there's anything I can try to find or dig up, or if you have any links to reliable shops online where I can get one!


----------



## weepete (Jan 5, 2020)

I think it might be a Rochester Optical Co large format camera based on the plates on the front. Some images in this link:

Rochester Optical Co Large Format Wood Camera Tripod and Case For Sale at 1stdibs


----------



## IanG (Jan 5, 2020)

That looks quite a good match.  It's not either version of the American Challenge, more likely the  Rochester Optical Co Commodore variant 2 from around 1888 judging by the position of the focus mechanism (and size).  That's the un0named camera in the link above.

Ian


----------



## Not_an_expert (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you so much to both of you!! I'm so thankful to have such a visually consistent match, it was quite a lovely thing to see this morning.  As I told my coworker, I love the people of the internet. Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2020)

Based upon the photo of yesterday of Ms Gay and the auction site photo of today, I would agree that the Rochester looks like a pretty darn good match, especially with that brass plate that runs across the front standard of the camera in the vintage photo of Ms Gay. Good detective work!


----------



## compur (Jan 5, 2020)

She wore funny hats.


----------

